# 700hp Black R34 GT-R HKS-STEP II - KIT (pics)



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

not mine, just thought I'd share


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks like a Global Autos car by the pictures, stunning is the word:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is one beefed up strut brace


----------



## Rob_Br_91 (Jul 23, 2009)

Aiiighht!! A big mount right there 
Bloody awesome.
Cheers.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Now thats perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyone no wat wheels they are


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

jambo 32gtr said:


> Anyone no wat wheels they are



some type of advans i believe


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

looks like advan rg's


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Yes they are Advans and they look really tuff on the 34. Gtr with attitude.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

defo Advan RG's on the R34 GTR,look like they've got a relativly high offset aswell


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

the wheels are the same as what u see on the advan gtr from here in aust
Hi Octane Racing


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

what turbo is that running?


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

i am loving the advans. thats an amazing car.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Marko R1 said:


> what turbo is that running?


T88-33D


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome car,looks like its got a track set up with the camber settings.


----------



## Zinga (Jul 7, 2009)

wow those rims make it look tough


----------



## Rob_Br_91 (Jul 23, 2009)

She comes to Spain :smokin:
ClubJapo. Portal de coches japoneses


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Rob_Br_91 said:


> She comes to Spain :smokin:
> ClubJapo. Portal de coches japoneses



Its asking us to log in mate


----------



## Rob_Br_91 (Jul 23, 2009)

Oops, sorry.
This is some pics there are attached in the owner thread.

































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CacbhI3_o_Q&feature=player_embedded

He´s going to use that 34 in the spanish series of TA.

Rob

PD: Sorry for the pics size.


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats one mean looking GTR!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Definitely floats my boat!
Should've kept the advans on though chap!


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

sick car..really well done.however the stock grill is nicer in my opinion and the advans suit it better !


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

cool car, just odd dyno graph:

http://img186.imageshack.us/i/curvapotencia.jpg/

thats a 2.8 with a t88 33d , and race fuel.......


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Auto Select strut tower brace, I think it's the most expensive one made for GTRs. around 1,000USD


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

well, 63,000Yen not including shipping/tax

AUTO SELECT ONLINE SHOP


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I want that front bumper!.... And that strut brace.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

Marko R1 said:


> the wheels are the same as what u see on the advan gtr from here in aust
> Hi Octane Racing


those are rg1 on the r34....they are not made any more..instead they have replaced it with rg2...which doesnt look as nice


----------



## nismovspec123 (Nov 15, 2009)

nuts!!


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Awesome looking machine, global auto really know how to find good ones!


----------

